# Spammer mit Trojaner / Versuch neuer Methoden



## passer (15 September 2013)

Ja die denken wirklich man ist vom Verstand befreit und lädt eine
Rechnung.exe herunter. 
Diesmal nicht mehr als angehängte Datei, sondern im Direktdownload.

Also Vorsicht und nicht jeden Scheiß laden, der angeboten wird.
Denn sonst ist der angebliche Gruß vom BKA mit Sperrschirm zugegen.


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2013)

Mit jedem Schnellzug kommt ein Dummer ...
... Du mußt nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein  (tm by my Opa)


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2013)

amazon gibt Warnhinweise :  http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=15344101


----------

